# Using 8k hdmi cable for 30 foot run



## RAJBCPA

I've been trying to connect two Yamaha Musiccast receivers so they will play from a single source [i.e.,they will both play the same audio/video and the cable the will run under the house and which will need to be about 30 feet in length.] 

I'm going to try this with 8k cable that is supposed to carry signals further/better than 4k hdmi.

Is this logic sound [no pun]?


----------



## RobKnapp

Maybe something like this would work ?

*Long Run 4K 120Hz 8K HDMI 21 Fiber Optic Cables for Home Theater Systems or Smart TV or Projectors or Gaming*
*Key Features:*


Long Run 4K 120Hz 8K HDMI 21 Fiber Optic Cables
Best for Home Theater Systems or Smart TV or Projectors or Gaming
Integrated TV streaming Gaming Ultra Ethernet with full control
HDMI 2.1 [email protected] [email protected] 4:4:4 eARC CEC Premium Fiber Optic Cable
Connects 4K 8K Smart-TVs and Projectors at Full Distance with Perfect Original Uncompressed Sound & Video Quality
Snap-In Plugs to pass in DryWalls & Electrical Conduints, In-Wall rated
eARC special link returns audio from TV or Projector to AV Receiver Speakers at full distance with no loss on ATMOS
Includes Ethernet CAT7 Gold Shielded to bring internet to Smart-TV Projector or Gaming at full speed from the router
Includes bonus 3.5mm Gold mini jack link for any auxiliary connection such as projector screen control, IR, Speakers, etc
Pre-Installed Braided Sleeve on both sides to attach old cable or fish tape and pull it through in minutes






Long 8K HDMI Cables | In Wall 8K HDMI Cables | HDMI 2.1 Fiber Optic


Our HDMI 2.1 Fiber Optic Cables offers the best ultra high speed connections perfect to install any new 4K 8K Smart TV or Projectors as well to setup home theater systems or gaming consoles



fibercommand.com


----------



## NBPk402

Either Fiber or a cable with a repeater/booster built in. I have recently heard of HDMI boards being burnt up by long cables. I have noticed problems with my cxa5100 AVP since we went from a 30' HDMI cable to a 2 meter cable...hence why I will only run Fiber HDMI cables for long runs.


----------

